# Bees Under Glass



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/bees_under_glass.htm


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.aulaapicolazuqueca.com/concurso 2007 indice.htm

This one is pretty nice


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's another one, way kewl...

http://www.azurehenfruit.com/html/our_honeybees___honey.html


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

iintterressssting


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow...way -kool!


----------



## blueline (Mar 15, 2010)

Gonna have to give this idea a try someday. It would make way cool gifts for my family members.:applause:

Blueline


----------



## checotah (Apr 4, 2010)

Very cool idea.


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

What a great way to do combed honey in a jar without buying anything more than a extra queen excluder.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

checotah said:


> Very cool idea.


It was cool in 1851 when Langstroth "received first prize from the Philadelphia Horticultural Society for his specimens of comb honey in glass. To obtain perfect combs for market, beekeepers placed glass tumblers upside down in upper boxes ("supers") directly over holes cut to permit the bees from the hive to store surplus honey in those receptacles. Such a device provided a "fancy" article for the market."

SMITH, Ophia D., "Langstroth, the 'Bee Man' of Oxford," in Ohio
State Archaeological and Historical Quarterly, LVII (1948),
147-164.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Do they put starting foundation inside the jars?

JH


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

It's all natural


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The pictures I posted do have starter strips in the jar.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> It's all natural


... In 1851


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

How did you get all the bees out of the glass before filling with honey?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've not done it yet, but I've got a hive lid with 12 wide mouth holes drilled in it and 8 wide mouth pints and 4 wide mouth quarts ready to go on a hive. A couple or three weeks and berries should be blooming here, and there's lots of black berries out around me. By sometime in June, maybe I'll have jars of sealed comb that I'll be trying to get bees out of. I'll worry about that bridge when it's closer to time to cross it. I may just take them off and set them out an hour before sunset, if there's not a dearth at the time. Bees might vacate the jars to go back into the hive by dark. I'll think of something :scratch:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Remove the jars and turn them upright and cover with some thing dark leasing the mouth of the jar open and the bees will go to the light then trim the top nice and fill :applause:


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

turn all of the jars upright, sit a deep box over them and an inner cover with a bee escape in it. As said they will go for the light and vacate the jars. I would not use smoke.

G3


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks,
I've got to try that. Too cool


----------

